# Mitutoyo 1156 tear down for repair



## tq60 (Sep 17, 2022)

We just picked this up in a batch of estate sale goodies.

Looks like brand new but it is odd in how it almost works.

The plunger in the back has pin we can see through an inspection hole that when rotated the pin rides on the shaft with the indicator.

Seems like it should just be against it?

It also is stiff so likely gummed up.

Dial was missing a screw so maybe someone already tried.

Does the hand come off with a puller?

Not sure how to proceed, rest is in good shape.

Thanks in advance!

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## sdelivery (Sep 17, 2022)

This post would be the bomb with pictures!


----------



## sdelivery (Sep 17, 2022)

Try soap and hot water first.
Preferable on a clean towel.
Then move to acetone or the like for final cleaning.
A very light oil as a lubricant. 
Most of the stuff in the shop gets coated with a coolant mist that attracts dirt , most coolants being water based they clean up best with soap and water.


----------



## tq60 (Sep 17, 2022)

The photo did not load, will load tomorrow.

The unit looks brand new, no gunk at all.

No scratches either.

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------

